
Shorter identifier names take longer to comprehend - mpweiher
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs10664-018-9621-x
======
nanis
> that code is more difficult to comprehend when it contains _ONLY_ letters
> and abbreviations as identifier names. [emphasis mine]

Well, DUH! On the other hand, I really do not need 67 letters to describe a
simple array index in a loop.

